# New reel cleaning guru onboard



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Matt Dippel cleaned and hot-rodded my Abu Garcia Seven reel to make it the smoothest and coolest reel in my fishing stuff collection.It's unbelievable what he did with a reel that a lot of you fellers would have trashed.I wouldn't take 300.00 bucks for it now.What a fanatastic job the kid done and I couldn't be happier.It's been a long time since I've been so impressed with work I farmed out.I've read a lot of post praising Dipsy on his great work over the years,and am now a huge fan of the Dipsy Duo.Fantastic work !!!!! The nut don't fall far from the tree.Thanks Matt.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow!! I cant tell you how much this opportunity means for me as a dad. To see one's own taking an interest and being responsible...no other feeling like it. You're right Peckerwood, the nut dont fall far. You should see him stabbin flounder. The boy does definately have my flounder vision..LMAO! Thanks so much brotha...Dip:brew:


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Heredity works well in the Dippel Family. Good job Mitter Matt!

-hook


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

hookset4 said:


> Heredity works well in the Dippel Family. Good job Mitter Matt!
> 
> -hook


We need his handle so his props don't go through Pop. Good job Dip. I'll be sending more to the Cheemano Duo...


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

OnedayScratch said:


> We need his handle so his props don't go through Pop. Good job Dip. I'll be sending more to the Cheemano Duo...


 He just signed up the other day, but it takes a couple of days for him to be able to post. "Matt Dip" is his handle. I'll have him get on today and try to post up..


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

But can he Catch them Flounders too???Congrats to you both...


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

cva34 said:


> But can he Catch them Flounders too???Congrats to you both...


YUP!!!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Even has the pose down!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Dipsay said:


> Even has the pose down!


YUP


----------



## wade moore (Jul 12, 2005)

*reels*

what would be the turn around time ,,, thanks luv them kids


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

wade moore said:


> what would be the turn around time ,,, thanks luv them kids


Pm sent brotha


----------



## Matt Dip (Jun 11, 2014)

*New account*

I made an account!!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Matt Dip said:


> I made an account!!


Welcome aboard!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Welcome jr!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Welcome!



Matt Dip said:


> I made an account!!


----------



## Gonzalo (Oct 11, 2013)

Wellcome and congratulations !!!
In Argentina we say.... "De tal palo tal astilla" That means...From the same stick...the same chip or somthing like that


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

I have a few that needs cleaning, how do I get them to you?


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Welcome Matt Dip. Sure that Dad is so proud that he has a successor !!!


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

*Ditto*



Knotty Fly said:


> I have a few that needs cleaning, how do I get them to you?


I have 3 I need done please sir!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

The Little Dipper sure done a fine job on my Abu SEVEN! It'll sling lead so fast and far,I my try it hog hunting.Chunks lead like a 30-30.Thanks Matt.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

peckerwood said:


> The Little Dipper sure done a fine job on my Abu SEVEN! It'll sling lead so fast and far,I my try it hog hunting.Chunks lead like a 30-30.Thanks Matt.


Hahaha! Aim for the head


----------



## dbanksls (Apr 26, 2011)

Just found this post from June, I have several that need repair. Where are ya'll located and how do I get them to ya.


----------

